# I can't believe that shy or socially awkward chads can exist.



## CFW432 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hear me out because it literally doesn't make sense. Why would anyone feel any kind of social anxiety if they have been validated and praised and have everything they say accepted their whole lives, just because everyone finds them good looking.

Social anxiety is a learned trait and response that arises from past negative social experiences that one's has, that in turn makes one afraid to communicate and make their presence known in a social setting due to being brutally socially rejected before. People who have never talked or socialized with another person before have no literal basis to have social anxiety.

That's why whenever you do see people who do have social anxiety or whatever, they are at BEST, average looking and are usually below average and even straight up ugly looking. For instance I have literal crippling social anxiety because I've literally been made fun for my face, race and name my ENTIRE life in every other social setting that I've ever been. I know that if had magically turned into a 6'3-6'5 stereotypical looking jock Chad archetype, (think that one blonde college football Chad guy from that picture) I would immediately command the attention of every single room I would walk into, I would pick up chicks like they're nothing (both figuratively and literally) and I would be a complete douchebag to every guy and girl that I would think is below me, and I know that I could get away with doing all of this, simply because everyone would eventually forgive me because they find me too physically attractive to resist.

This is why I fucking HATE these new zoomer Chads and chadlites on social media platforms like tiktok and other shit who are clearly faking and pretending to be "shy" or "nervous","depressed", "scared to talk to girls teehee", when their eyes are as piercing as a cheetahs and their jawlines are sharp enough to cut steel.

No you fucking humblebragging faggots, you aren't "shy" or "nervous", you are a fucking faggot fishing for attention from JBs (and just women in general tbh) to try increase the pool of sexual partners you already have. You dont know the first thing about what it means to be "shy","nervous","depressed". You've never been bullied a single minute in your life. You've never been a called "terrorist" as a offhand joke, or even done by straight up bullying. You've never been a friendless loser your entire life. You've never got the "ew" from girls, or just been straight up called ugly before. You never had to eat your school lunches in your school bathroom stalls (or just straight up skip lunch altogether) for 4 FUCKING YEARS STRAIGHT, because you are a friendless loser that no one wants to be seen with and if you tried joining a table at lunch 3 things would happen to you. The kids already there would either look at you in disgust and all get up and leave. Or they would stay but the whole lunch they would all just point and laugh and snicker at you. Or when worst came to worst, one of the guys would straight up just come up to you get in your face and tell you "get away from our table faggot no one wants to see you here, LEAVE" (btw these were NORMIES I'm talking about, not even Chad jocks). You had your first girlfriend and kiss when you were suppose to. You got laid when you were suppose to, and are not a 20+ KHHV. Your college life experience is that of a frat boy where you get to experience sex and partying unending. You either got to continue living life of an older Chad and old Chad and keep pumping and dumping until you die or eventually settle down with a cute girl and have a good family with and with whom you can grow old and die with. No... you people don't know the first thing about what it means to be shy, nervous, or depressed, and I wish that one day you truly get to. I wish nothing but the worst upon you.


----------



## Reddit User (Mar 25, 2021)

every word


----------



## Deleted member 12827 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 25, 2021)

not reading this
if you're incel through childhood and teens it will leave a mark on you no matter what


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 25, 2021)

tldr? audiobook?


----------



## Cain (Mar 25, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Why would anyone feel any kind of social anxiety if they have been validated and praised and have everything they say accepted their whole lives, just because everyone finds them good looking.


Stopped reading here, some people were ugly when growing up and the became good looking later on.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Mar 25, 2021)

Maybe they were ugly in childhood or was born a sperg, the latter is the most likely


----------



## zeke714 (Mar 25, 2021)

They do exist because of some bad childhood or they live in a small town so their looks don't matter at all.


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 25, 2021)

cruel world


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 25, 2021)

Traumas from earlier life.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 25, 2021)

Shy unconfident chads exist but they are mostly mentalcels, they ascended in late puberty like Gandy who was bullied in school for being fat, crooked noose and babyfaced and Hernan Drago who was bullied for fat and late puberty. They exist but are rare because most chads mog in childhood and mog in teens. Ramirez was also aspie but that's a different story because he was abused at home and his mom dropped him when he was younger so he had a lot of mental issues. 

Gandy and Drago exhibit remains of unconfident behavior as the social rejection in teen years is permanent mental damage to self esteem no matter how good looking you are.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 25, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> not reading this
> if you're incel through childhood and teens it will leave a mark on you no matter what


Exactly Gandy and Drago have mentalcel tendencies and these guys are in the top 0.001% of men


----------



## Babyblackcarrot (Mar 25, 2021)

top tier essay mate I think your the man harvard is looking for.


----------



## CFW432 (Mar 25, 2021)

Brutal DNR replies tbh, I poured my heart into this one and I'm still getting trolled lmao this fucking world 😂


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 25, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> They do exist because of some bad childhood or they live in a small town so their looks don't matter at all.


It's always bad childhood, in small towns looks matter, whole life looks matter. Ramirez mid puberty, literally modeling potential at this age but he was abused at home and had brain damage from being dropped as a baby.


----------



## Deleted member 7126 (Mar 25, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Brutal DNR replies tbh, I poured my heart into this one and I'm still getting trolled lmao this fucking world 😂


Atleast you get replies unlike me who is a truecel


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Mar 28, 2021)

Its been scientifically proven social anxiety can be genetic due to overactive amygdala.


----------



## datboijj (Mar 28, 2021)

MikeMew'sBitch said:


> Its been scientifically proven social anxiety can be genetic due to overactive amygdala.



and literally just bad brain chemistry can exist in a chad


----------



## Enfant terrible (Mar 28, 2021)

i think the only way this is possible is when he was fat in his teenage years and than became fit later


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 28, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> not reading this
> if you're incel through childhood and teens it will leave a mark on you no matter what


True, I heard gandy got bullied for being fat

and lost his V card at 21


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 28, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> True, I heard gandy got bullied for being fat
> 
> and lost his V card at 21


Ye, he has no pics of him prior to 21, literally no record of him not even yearbooks that was how much of a social reject he was.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 28, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> not reading this
> if you're incel through childhood and teens it will leave a mark on you no matter what


No amount of ascension and validation will ever make up for it either


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 28, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> No amount of ascension and validation will ever make up for it either


That’s such a cope

gandy was a social reject and look how much better he is better off

u guys always want to shame incels into staying incels and going through negative reinforcement


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 28, 2021)

Not reading that but if they used to be ugly then yea they can have social anxiety


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 28, 2021)

its all about the gut

gutmaxxing will make you hyper nt and confident


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 28, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> That’s such a cope
> 
> gandy was a social reject and look how much better he is better off
> 
> u guys always want to shame incels into staying incels and going through negative reinforcement


I'm not shaming anyone, I am sharing my personal experience. I am getting validation from people daily and a lot of attention from women both irl and on Tinder/Instagram and yet my autism, insecurity and pain from being an ugly social outcast during my middle school and high school years still remain.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 28, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> I'm not shaming anyone, I am sharing my personal experience. I am getting validation from people daily and a lot of attention from women both irl and on Tinder/Instagram and yet my autism, insecurity and pain from being an ugly social outcast during my middle school and high school years still remain.


What happened?


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 28, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> I'm not shaming anyone, I am sharing my personal experience. I am getting validation from people daily and a lot of attention from women both irl and on Tinder/Instagram and yet my autism, insecurity and pain from being an ugly social outcast during my middle school and high school years still remain.


What happened? During middle school and high school? And how did u become good looking? And u can always make new memories


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 28, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> What happened?


nothing out of the ordinary, was ugly during important years that form you as an individual and become gl later. No matter how gl I might become, the truecel mentality will always be with me.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 28, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> nothing out of the ordinary, was ugly during important years that form you as an individual and become gl later. No matter how gl I might become, the truecel mentality will always be with me.


So u just stayed quiet during those years when u were ugly? Were u bullied?


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Mar 28, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Hear me out because it literally doesn't make sense. Why would anyone feel any kind of social anxiety if they have been validated and praised and have everything they say accepted their whole lives, just because everyone finds them good looking.
> 
> Social anxiety is a learned trait and response that arises from past negative social experiences that one's has, that in turn makes one afraid to communicate and make their presence known in a social setting due to being brutally socially rejected before. People who have never talked or socialized with another person before have no literal basis to have social anxiety.
> 
> ...


What if chad was abused as a child and just has good genes


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 28, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> So u just stayed quiet during those years when u were ugly? Were u bullied?


I was a jestermaxxed 3 psl truecel so the guys at school would hang with me cause I made them laugh. Women showed repulsion towards me however and wouldn't even interact with me.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 28, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> I was a jestermaxxed 3 psl truecel so the guys at school would hang with me cause I made them laugh. Women showed repulsion towards me however and wouldn't even interact with me.


I used to be a jestermaxxer never again


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 28, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> I used to be a jestermaxxer never again


Same brother, never again indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 29, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Ye, he has no pics of him prior to 21, literally no record of him not even yearbooks that was how much of a social reject he was.


Wait how come there was no record of him? Or is it kept private or something? I’m confused?
How is that even possible?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 29, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> Wait how come there was no record of him? Or is it kept private or something? I’m confused?
> How is that even possible?


Record as in pictures on the internet, the oldest form of content about him was the modeling competition in the UK when he was 21, no school pics exist or are kept private because he asked. He is either ashamed or was that much of a reject socially to avoid taking pics.


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 29, 2021)

ever heard the term mentalcel


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 29, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Shy unconfident chads exist but they are mostly mentalcels, they ascended in late puberty like Gandy who was bullied in school for being fat, crooked noose and babyfaced and Hernan Drago who was bullied for fat and late puberty. They exist but are rare because most chads mog in childhood and mog in teens. Ramirez was also aspie but that's a different story because he was abused at home and his mom dropped him when he was younger so he had a lot of mental issues.
> 
> Gandy and Drago exhibit remains of unconfident behavior as the social rejection in teen years is permanent mental damage to self esteem no matter how good looking you are.


From a fat boi to a PSL god.


----------



## HumidVent (Mar 29, 2021)

When this happens 99% of the time they were fat when young.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Apr 1, 2021)

Freud says a bit extreme things about overcoming traumas he says if you kill your oneitis for cucking you you will overcome trauma jfl and if you dont you will have social anxiety and shame from that. Same for bullying it is why these tiktok chads have anxiety.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Apr 1, 2021)

So if you have social anxiety now bro exstreme agressiveness is only non cope sollution for overcoming that or you will live as a pussy for whole life probably. Psychologyists wont tell you that.


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Apr 3, 2021)

Kurt Cobain is a great example of this and he picked a subhuman tranny looking girl because of it.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Apr 3, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Hear me out because it literally doesn't make sense. Why would anyone feel any kind of social anxiety if they have been validated and praised and have everything they say accepted their whole lives, just because everyone finds them good looking.
> 
> Social anxiety is a learned trait and response that arises from past negative social experiences that one's has, that in turn makes one afraid to communicate and make their presence known in a social setting due to being brutally socially rejected before. People who have never talked or socialized with another person before have no literal basis to have social anxiety.
> 
> ...


whats ur race and how tall are you


----------



## CFW432 (Apr 3, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> whats ur race and how tall are you


6ft curry


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Apr 3, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> 6ft curry


6ft black Incel


----------



## CFW432 (Apr 3, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> 6ft black Incel


It's brutally over for the both of us


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Apr 3, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> It's brutally over for the both of us


no, it's not over for me I'm getting surgery


----------



## CFW432 (Apr 3, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> no, it's not over for me I'm getting surgery


Well so am I eventually, but for now it's over


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Apr 3, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Well so am I eventually, but for now it's over


for your race its probably def over for you, because its very hard to be attractive an Indian male


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Apr 3, 2021)

@IwantToLooksMaxx THIS GUY RIGHT HERE. AKWARD CHAD CHAMPION, HOW THE FUCK IS A CHAD VIRGIN???? AT 23? WHAT.
iwanttolooksmaxx, just fuck a girl man. do u really want to test your perfomance in your perfect girl? what if u have premature ejaculation?? gotta pratice it man, just go and fuck tbh


----------



## CFW432 (Apr 3, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> for your race its probably def over for you, because its very hard to be attractive an Indian male


And why would that be the case if I got surgeries to make myself good looking?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 22, 2021)

you know shit, my mom is gl af and is full of mental aids due to his childhood



one of the guys would straight up just come up to you get in your face and tell you "get away from our table faggot no one wants to see you here, LEAVE"


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jul 22, 2021)

I didnt read everything but im not sure if social anxiety is always looks related
you may be rejected socially for many reasons apart from your looks, plus there is also genetic factors, psychological factors such as your father/mother figure etc, in other words thats a very complex subject.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 22, 2021)

also what guys are saying, some chads were fatfucks or ugly before

cavill:






alien pry:


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 22, 2021)

Toska said:


> its all about the gut
> 
> gutmaxxing will make you hyper nt and confident


how to gutmax man?


----------



## TheAnomaly (Jul 22, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> No amount of ascension and validation will ever make up for it either


Eventually it fades.


----------



## TheAnomaly (Jul 22, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> No amount of ascension and validation will ever make up for it either


Eventually it fades


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 22, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> also what guys are saying, some chads were fatfucks or ugly before
> 
> cavill:
> View attachment 1236821
> ...


Making your kids growup fat is fucking child abuse.

I will never forget what my parents did to me


----------

